# tajima error code 3B5



## wil2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

hello everybody

>I have a tajima 6 head and i have a error code coming "3B5",i have change the cpu card and put a new one,but the error is alway come.
>and the tajima is move alone,when i look under the bobine case hook,it move a little left and a little right and stop.And after a few secong it move again a little left and a little right.
>and the error code "3B5" is come,and i must turn off the tajima and turn on again,but always the same problem.

>is someone,have this problem and can help me please?

best regards
wil...


----------

